# Just moved to Phoenix, AZ



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

I just moved to Phoenix, AZ from the East to get therapy at The Social Anxiety Institute and I was just wondering if there's anyone in the area that has went through Dr. R's program. I was also wondering if there's anyone here that has an extra room they might be able to rent out. I thought about going to roommates.com but I think I need a roommate that has S.A. or atleast understands it.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

"I went from Phoenix, Arizona all the way to Tacoma, Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA."

...hehe sorry, it's a great song (Rockin' Me by The Steve Miller Band) and the topic made me think of it!

but no, i didn't even know that there was a social anxiety institute! i'll have to look into that in the future, possibly!


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry, I don't live in Phoenix.. if I did, I'd help you out. Let us know how the Social Anxiety Institute is! That's something I might be interested in the near future. Do you have to stay with them for a while? How long is the treatment? Are you just living in a hotel now?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

*S.a.i.*

I just assumed that everone here knew about The S.A.I. on here. (Sorry about that.)
but anyways ... to answer your questions Trevor ... The program last for 15 weeks and it's just one day a week (Saturday) but while you're in the program you're suppose to do different activities through out the week with the other group members.
Right now, I'm staying at one of those weekly hotels. It's a Suite, so it's kinda like a small studio apartment, but it's not like living in a house or even a regular apartment. I've done the whole "roommate" thing before and it turned out to be a disater because my roommates just complained about everything and they thrived on conflict. So, this time I really need to find someone that is laid back and doesn't like a lot of drama.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

That sounds great. I didn't even know about the SAI. That's definitely going to be something I will be looking into. Hopefully you'll find someone that is laid back, maybe someone that's in the program. Let us know how it goes.


----------

